# الفقر كمان  وكمان



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2007)

*تحت عنوان الفقر كمان وكمان *
*كتبت الصحفيه سناء فتح الله*
*سألت نفسى ما اخطر انواع*
*الفقر *
*الفقر السياسى *
*ام الاخلاقى*
*ام الثقافى والفكرى*
*ام الغذائى*
*برجاء القراءه يا كريزى جيرل*​ 


http://www.elakhbar.org.eg/issues/17225/1300.html


----------



## crazy_girl (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههه طيب 
بس اشمعنى انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريبة بجد
ممكن اعرف ليه انا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## crazy_girl (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

طيب وانت شايف انى انهو نوع من دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه طيب
> بس اشمعنى انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> غريبة بجد
> ممكن اعرف ليه انا؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا مش اشمعنى ولا حاجه *
*دى علشان المشاركات السابقه*
* كنتى مش عارفه يعنى ايه فقر*
*واثناء تصفحى جرائد اليوم*
* قرات هذا المقال وكان بيتكلم عن*
* انواع الفقر*
*من غيييييييييييييييييير *
*كتالوج*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*



crazy_girl قال:


> طيب وانت شايف انى انهو نوع من دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا صدقينى انا عارف انك تتميزى*
*باجمل خفه دم فى المنتدى *
*و**بسببك*
*اصبحت مداوم *
*على*
*منتدى الترفيه العام*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ميرسي بجد يابيتر ده من ذوقك
بس انا بحب اهزر مع الناس الحلوين
وبصراحة كل اللى فى المنتدى حلوين جدا
وميرسي بجد على مجاملاتك وذوقك الجميل ده


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*على فكره *
*انا مش بجامل *
*انا متجوز وعندى اولاد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وماله انا مقصدش كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس دمى خفيف مش للدرجة دى
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اينعم بشرب ميه كتير بس دمى مخفش للدرجادى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا خايفة لحسن يخف اكتر من كدة وميبقاش عندى دم خالص
وابقي سلملي على الولاد هههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وماله انا مقصدش كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس دمى خفيف مش للدرجة دى
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اينعم بشرب ميه كتير بس دمى مخفش للدرجادى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا خايفة لحسن يخف اكتر من كدة وميبقاش عندى دم خالص
وابقي سلملي على الولاد هههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وماله انا مقصدش كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس دمى خفيف مش للدرجة دى
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اينعم بشرب ميه كتير بس دمى مخفش للدرجادى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا خايفة لحسن يخف اكتر من كدة وميبقاش عندى دم خالص
وابقي سلملي على الولاد هههههههه


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*صدقينى ولم مصدقتنيش*
* انا مش هصدق نفسى *
*احزرك من شرب المياه كتير*
*علشان الميه بتاعه النيل مش متغطيه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههه مانا عارفة اصلها حرانة شوية
وخدت برد معلش الجو حر


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*حلوه *
*انا مكنش  قصدى*
*  كده لاكن فعلا الجو حر حر *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
تقصد انه مش نضيف يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*كنت هاقولها*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اصلي ذكية من يومي
بفهمها وهى طايرة
لا بفهمها وهى لسه فى بيتها مخرجتش 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*على فكره فى اخوه بيستخدموا الان*
* كلمه*
* فقر*
* كتير فى ردودهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلي ذكية من يومي
> بفهمها وهى طايرة
> لا بفهمها وهى لسه فى بيتها مخرجتش
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*اصل ان محبتش اوضح علشان تعرفى تاكلى *
*وميجيش قرفه ليكى من تلوث النيل *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
بس برضه احنا الاصل يابنى دول بيقلدونا 
انت مش فاهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لازم يتخانقوا علشان يفهوها


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مانا عارفة دى حاجة قديمة مووووووت من ايام الفراعنة وعارفاها 
بس اعمل ايه ادى النيل وادى قرعته 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مقدمناش غيره
ولا اقلك اروح اشرب من البحر
وارجع عطشانة
ويمكن ابل ورقة واشرب ميتها
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*لا صدقينى مش قصدى*
* افكرك انك ممكن تشربى من كعانك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

كعانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
what does it mean???????
I canot understand it


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*كوع اليد*
*والجمع كيعان *
*واحيانا تكتب كعان*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*زمان فى المدرسه *
*لما كنا نقول للمدرس *
*عايز اشرب*
* يرد ويقول *
*اجلس *
*ولو عطشان اشرب من كعانك*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس اوى اوى
منك نستفيد
بس انا كيعانى لو شربت منها
مش هلاقي الطش والوش بيها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
شوفت بقي انهو افضله عن التانى 
فكر كدة


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*هيا فيها *
*طلطيش وتلويش*
* يا *
*ساتر يارب*
*انا لو مش اجازه بكره كنت*
* اعتزرت ودخلت نمت *
*ولكن الحمد لله حظى حلو *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
لامش انت بس يعنى انا كنت بتدرب شوية كراتيه
ههههههههههههههه
وبتفرج على تدريب الولاد للكونغفوه 
ههههههههههه مقصدش انت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حلوة بامانة المقلب الحلو ده


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*ايه طلع مقلب حراميه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## friendlove (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بسرعة خبي اللى عندك منى


----------



## friendlove (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ومنها لحسن دى باين عليها شرانية اوى


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*هى شرانيه بس*
*ياعم دى بتقولى مش هعرف الوش ولا الطش*
*احنا بنكلم بيومك وومان ولا زينا بتوع التليفزيون *
* ربنا يستر معانا *
*وشكر على التنبيه يا frindlove*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

كدة يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتتفقوا عليا 
دانا غلبانة موووووووووووووووووووت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماليش فى كدة مانا قولتلك علشان التدريب


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*تدريب تدريب *
*عموما الحمد لله*
* ان احنا *
*بنتكلم من على بعد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههه
بس لحسن تطلع فى مخى واغنيلك اغنية هاوصلك حتو لو عارف انك ممكن تموت
هاوصلك ولازم تحس بالحنان اللى هالطشهولك
دا نص شببيك العيال معمولة بايدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*دا انا  هكون غنيت اغنيه الراكدون تحت التراب*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

لا مش هاتلحق هاغنيهالك انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*طيب ممكن تحتيلى *
*ووكمان *
*علشان متزعجيش الباقى *
*بصوتك*
*ممكن انا استحمل *
*هما *
*مش عارف ممكن يعملوا ايه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام سلم ياسلاملم
انا عايزاها حاجة جديدة حاجة اوريجنال 
ان مكنتش انت تقرفهم مين هايقرفهم
ان مكنتش انت تموتهم مين هيموتهم
دا شعاري فى الحتة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*على فكرة *
* ده شعارى بس*
* فى *
*المصيف فقط*
*لو مكنتش انت تخرجهم مين هيخرجهم*
*لو مكنتش انت تأكلهم مين هيأكلهم*
*لو مكنتش انت تقلعهم مين هيقلعهم*
*لو مكنتش انت تعومعم مين هيعومهم*
*لو مكنتش انت تغرقهم مين هيغرقهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

فكرتنى
يتخسارة
انا مسافرة يوم الاحد فجر التنين
وزعلانة ومصموصة اوى انى هاسيبكم واروح اصيف


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

مقموصة سورى


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*يعنى افهم من كده ان هيكون فى هدوء فى المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يستر على المصطافيين*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*بالمناسبه بلاش تركبى على العربيه*
* علشان الترمس*
* ميتوسخش*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بجد انا مسافرة بس مش عارفة اعمل ايه ولا اتخانق فى مين ولا اغلس فى حد
اصل انا بعمل عمايل فى المصيف هابقي اقولهالكم بعدين
بس اممممممممممممممم
بلاش تريقة ببهدل الناس اللى هناك بس هابقي اعرفكم الطرق


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*عمومى مقدما هما صعبانيين عليا*
*المصيفين الى هيجلسوا جنبك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

ياسلام يابنى دول هايموتوا علشان بس اعبرهم وانا ولا فى الجزمة القديمة بس متستعجلش هاحكيلكم على المواقف اللى بعملها فى المصيف 
هههههههههههههههههه
بجد هتموتوا من الضحك
بس خايفة تتريقوا عليا
وبالنسبة للعربية متخافش هاقعد على الشنطة وهاربطت الترمس فى سلسلة حوالين رقبتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*




> وهاربطت الترمس فى سلسلة حوالين رقبتى


*واسمك وعنوانك هتحطيهم فين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

على التيشرت او هاكتبهك على الكاب
علشان يبقوا كبار ويبانوا 
ولا انت عايزنى اتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*اخيرا فهمتينى بسرعه*
*انت استعملتى علاج للزهايمر*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*




> ولا انت عايزنى اتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


*عرفتى انى عامل على مصلحتك ازاى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوى
اوى
اوى
يانوونونوونونووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
لئيم


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

*طيب ممكن مننساش المشبك*
*وعلى فكره *
*لو تهتى متشليش هم *
*هما عارفيين هيجبوكى منييين*
*متفهمنييش غلط*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الفقر كمان  وكمان*

امممممممممممممم
ايه هايجبونى منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

